# Pot Lickers



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

So you're whining about pot lickers around Pine Island om a 3 day week end.
Here is what real pit licking looks like.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/21/mali-fishing-video-fisher_n_812292.html


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Those fish didn't even look delicious.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's the ditch out front of Froggies in POC three years from now.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I thank God I'm not in a 3rd world country... yet


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*lol*



pYr8 said:


> I thank God I'm not in a 3rd world country... yet


 oh were are in one u just have your head turned away


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

According to what I heard today, Jim did the same to a bunch of doves and quail last week....cleaned them clear out of the area.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang!

Where's the Game Warden when you need him?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BBJim stature continues to grow.
I heard he caught one with had bare hands.
Of course he let it go , illegal means and all.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> BBJim stature continues to grow.
> I heard he caught one with had bare hands.
> Of course he let it go , illegal means and all.


You talking about the same Jim that I know?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That may be one answer to the red tide problem. ...er, wait a minute. hwell:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

He is a fish killer, ladyfish on fifty cent shrimp, and the reports are also a dead eye dick on shooting dove,...


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

svo said:


> Those fish didn't even look delicious.


They look disgusting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

Well lets be glad it is there and not here. A lot of pot lickers though


----------

